# Is there any wolf in utah



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

which parts of Utah have wolf? Is there any map for that?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

none


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No maps. But wolves have been killed in/around Tremonton and Morgan. Lots of reports all over Northern Utah and on the North Slope of the Uintas. As far as I know, there are no public maps that have been released. Although, you can be sure that DWR has a maps somewhere with dots/stickers/push pins, and they are taking notes.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

My brother cut 3 different tracks this year in the south slope while hunting elk in that fresh snow. 
Last year a wolf was caught on a trail cam in the Strawberry area. It was a dark colored wolf, I know the guy that owns the camera and I can tell you it was on the Strawberry Ridge area.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a map of the desisted area in Utah where the majority of wolfs come down. http://wildlife.utah.gov/images/wolf_map.png

This is the area where livestock owners are "legally" allowed to shoot wolves when attacking their property.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i found wolf evidence on the Nebo. i found a kill site up top of payson canyon of a deer on monday that im 100% sure was the work of wolves. if it was infact "coyotes", its the biggest **** **** set of coyote tracks on the planet! they tore that deer up and ate EVERYTHING after they drug her up hill for 100 yards to a place with cover. it was a fresh kill, the pieces of hide i found were still warm.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

On sunday I was up at the top of american fork canyon (above tibble fork), and I found some massive tracks. No way did these tracks belong to a coyote because they were massive. My hound dog was with me and these tracks were nearly twice the size of my dogs tracks. Hound are known to have pretty big paws so thats really saying something.


----------

